# Hyperlapse et iPhone 6s : incompatibilité avec la stabilisation



## DouceProp' (26 Septembre 2015)

Hello,

Je viens de passer du 4 au 6s et je suis surpris en voulant utiliser l'application Hyperlapse d'Instagram de voir apparaître la fenêtre « Incompatibilité avec la stabilisation, votre appareil n'est pas compatible avec la stabilisation Hyperlapse. La vidéo finale pourrait ne pas être stabilisée. »

Cela fonctionnait avec mon vieil iPhone 4 alors avec le dernier iPhone, ça devrait marcher !


----------



## Lestat1886 (26 Septembre 2015)

Il faut sûrement attendre une mise à jour de l'application


----------



## DouceProp' (29 Septembre 2015)

Attendons alors... Merci.


----------

